# Is it illegal to bait for coyotes?



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

If I was going to try to call in coyotes---is it also possible to set out some sort of bait that will bring them in. I didn't know if coyotes would come in if you had some type of roadkill or a gut pile that you could take some shots at them on...

But is that illegal? Was thinking about sitting about 100 yards from a gut pile tonight from a deer that went down this morning to see if I could see something coming in-if I could.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Not sure about hunting but I found this on the Michigan DNR website



> trappers will be allowed to use legally taken and possessed game animals as bait during the open trapping seasons;


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, you can use a bait pile. You can even use a properly tagged road kill. I've found, in this area anyway, that your chance of seeing a yote on a bait pile is dramatically higher than trying to call them in. On properties that I hunt down here it is almost impossible to call them in and yet they always show up on a bait pile.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I love using the guts from deer, and small game that I have legally taken. They work great for baiting coyotes.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I get with my local butcher and have him save all the fat and scraps, the crap he throws out when processing the meat for the store. He puts them in those heavier plastic bags that they use for bulk burger and stuff and I get a couple days worth. I set those on the counter in the kitchen or some where the wife will not see it to often and i let it sit at least a week, sometimes longer. If you tie a good knot in the end of the bag, the smell won't get out. That is what I put out and it brings them in just fine.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nope all coyotes love lead !!!!  *


----------

